# Warnungen wegen alter Python version und Python updater

## Erdie

Ich versuche gerade meinen alten Desktop (amd64) auf Vordermann zu bringen, der ca. vor einem Jahr das letzte Mal ein Update bekommen hat. Der Grund war wine, welches in neueren Versionen so gut wie unbrauchbar ist. Zumindest funktioniertn auf meinem Schleppi keines der Spiele mehr, die früher problemlos liefen.

Zuerst habe ich KDE3 gelöscht und beim merge -avuDN world kommt es immer wieder zu eine Warnung in Rotschrift, ich hätte doch eine alte Python Version die spätestens im Oktober diesen Jahres gebannt würde. Ich habe darauf emerge unterbrochen und den Python Updater laufen lassen,  der hat dann auch von 2.5 auf 2.6 gewechselt. Die Warnung ist allerdings geblieben und kommt immer wieder hoch. Was muß man noch tun, damit python up to date ist? Ich vermute, ich habe was übersehen.

Leider bin ich wieder mal auf der Arbeit und kann deshalb keine exaten Meldungen posten. Das läßt sich dann abends nachholen.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

```
$ eselect python set python2.6
```

schon gemacht?

----------

## Erdie

eselect python show zeigt python2.6 an.

Ich habe jetzt allerdings mal ein emerge -ae --keep-going world gemacht weil der Update in totale Chaos gelaufen ist. Emerge läuft seit 14 Stunden ..  :Shocked: 

Mal sehen wie es ausschaut wenn ich von der Arbeit wiederkomme, also ca 19 Uhr.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> eselect python show zeigt python2.6 an.

 

Und nach dem Update + python setzen auch brav

```
$ env-uodate && source /etc/profile
```

Oder sogar neu eingeloggt?

Ansonsten sagt eselect zwar "python2.6", aber in der aktuellen Sitzung ist das noch nicht aktiv - sprich du fährst noch mit 2.5  :Wink: 

----------

